# p. multicolor victoriae



## soulpride (Aug 30, 2009)

i wonder if i keep can keep 1m/5f p. multicolor in a 20 long qt /hospital tank temp. until i transfer fish from the first 55 to the second 55 growout . going to transfer 5 yellow labs and 5 p. nyererei. so that left the first 55g with just 6 afra cobue. and the rearange the tank and put in the multicolor with the cobue. is this ok? got a 40 long for g.o. tank now.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I think you'll actually have better success with 2 males 6 females. A 20 long is 30" so with enough rock work it will be no problem, even over the long term.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi I won't put the multicolor in with the cobue afra.
xris


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

If you're diligent with your water changes, I don't see any problem keeping them in the 20 gallon, but I wouldn't mix the victoriae with any of the other fish you've mentioned. In my experience, they're pretty mild fish, and mixing them with fish as aggressive as mbuna or nyererei is not going to end well.

I've mixed them with other mild fish without any problems.


----------

